# Joe Palanzo Kenpo Karate



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 4, 2007)

http://www.expertvillage.com/interviews/kenpo.htm


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2007)

I've watched two so far. I need to rest.
:caffeine:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 4, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I've watched two so far. I need to rest.
> :caffeine:


 
Let me know when you've seen them all.  Should make for an interesting discussion knowing you...


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Let me know when you've seen them all. Should make for an interesting discussion knowing you...


Please don't make me watch more.:barf: 
Sean


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2007)

Uh.... uh, *tentatively raises hand*

Why does Mr. Palonzo slap his butt twice when he demonstrates Flashing Wings fast?  

I'd really like to see techs done quickly like he describes them slowly.  As it is his beat patterns are different, he doesn't step drag when he closes range, he doesn't do checking when he describes that he is.  All in all, I'm fairly unimpressed.

Oh, and whats with leaving the gun in the guys hand at the end of twisted rod?

Lamont


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 4, 2007)

:lfao: I do believe that he has finally reached the ranks of Kim's Karate and Shank's Martial arts.  

:barf::barf: :lfao: :lool:


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 4, 2007)

Well. I am freakin confused.

Granted - I'm not the most mobile myself these days...

but isn't there supposed to be hip action driving any stance change?

And for that matter, aren't there supposed to be stance changes inherent in all of those techs?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 5, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Well. I am freakin confused.
> 
> Granted - I'm not the most mobile myself these days...
> 
> ...


 
Double hip and knee replacements.


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 5, 2007)

Does that mean I'm wrong?


----------



## JamesB (May 5, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Double hip and knee replacements.


 
ouch! was Mr Polanzo a 'high kicker' in his earlier years? thats amazing he can walk after enjuring that kind of surgery, let alone get back on the mats... fair play!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 5, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Does that mean I'm wrong?


 
Nope.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 5, 2007)

Ya know, I read the thread before watching the vids, and hoped, perhaps, that Sean was just being humorously hyper-judgemental. These are awful. I hear tell of a day when he was da bomb, but I'm thinking those days are behind us now.

Be good,

Dave


----------



## mikjf (May 8, 2007)

Well, I wasn't impressed with the physical aspect of these videos, but I'm pretty sure I could learn a few things from Mr. Palanzo. Although I never met Mr. Parker,  I've been privileged to be around many seniors who have...and some move well and always have ..and some don't (obviously my opinion). But  I always honor their experience ....you never know when they may either repeat something Mr. Parker said about a basic or technique ...or make an observation themselves... that will make the light bulb go off.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 8, 2007)

Bilateral knee AND hip replacements?

My aunt has Lupus... and has endured countless hip, knee, and other replacements... so, I'm well aware of how much it takes to come back from these types of surgeries...

JamesB is quite correct (IMHO)... the man has my respect for even continuing to be out on the mat after all of that... period.

Not to mention... how old is he now?

When I'm Mr. Palanzo's age, and after I have both hips AND both knees replaced... I hope I can move 1/2 as good as he does...

Where it not for his Kenpo... he'd probably be moving much less than he is now...

<sigh>



> But I always honor their experience ....you never know when they may either repeat something Mr. Parker said about a basic or technique ...or make an observation themselves... that will make the light bulb go off.



Well said, mikjf!


----------

